
Ask HN: Why has Slack’s stock price been tumbling? - tempsy
Slack’s stock price ($WORK) has dropped 30% from its high around its IPO in June. Any clues why the market seems to have turned, especially since other enterprise SaaS IPOs seem to be fairing pretty well on average?
======
jppope
Most of the IPOs are getting killed this year because they were overvalued
during their investment rounds. Slack may still come out of it but I would
expect it to take a little bit.

Also do keep in mind that all the VC money / investors can't make trades till
6 months after the IPO so you might see some movement in October.

------
mkorfmann
Maybe the world is more in discord atm, not slacking?

